

Show HN - our iOS Web Simulator for Windows - puresimmer

Our iOS Web Simulator for Windows, sims Geolocation, HTML5 local and session storage, accelerometer, userAgent etc.  Great for demos and quick Mobile Web testing. http://www.electricplum.com/products.html
======
SuperChihuahua
Thank you! I've been searching like a mad man for a good iphone simulator -
this is just what I need.

